
Cryptowat.ch API Client for Swift Released - benbinary
https://github.com/benbinary/Cryptowatcher
======
benbinary
Cryptowatcher for Swift will let you fetch data from all of the cryptowat.ch
endpoints decoded as structs using Codable, which was introduced in Swift 4.
Happy hacking!

